# Single axle trailers?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im looking at getting a single axle 14' wdge front trailer, I want to know how they will pull? Should I get a tandem axle or not? There will only be decoys and a 4 wheeler in it?


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Tandem axles pull the best, they dont bounce too bad, and can carry more. I am and always will be a single axle guy though. My dad had a 27' and traded it in for a 15' single axle. The wedge front is the way to go, but spendy. If it were my money, I would go 6x14' single axle. I love how they tow, you can beat the heck out fo them, resale is good, and it will last you forever. My 10' was built in 1994 and has seen every field known to man. Save your money on the trailer and buy decoys IMO.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Itr kinda hard to go hunting when we cant get all the bigfoots out in field. :wink: I an get a 14' wedge single axle trailer for $2500. That aint bad, if I wanted a 14 double axle I would be spending over $3500.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GB3 can you give more details on that 14' for $2,500? Is it enclosed? New? You can PM me if you don't want to post it. I am in the market for a trailor myself!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang tuff decision...how would the single compare to a tandem in soft or muddy fields? It seems to me the tandem would float better being the weight is spread out over four tires instead of two. Maybe a tandem is overkill and that needs to be saved for the sob's.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,What brand of trailer are you looking at?When I checked vistos,they wanted 4500$.Supposedly the single axles will sway once in a while while under heavy loads.Buckseye,When the fields are soft or muddy,nobody should be driving in the fields.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

DUH...I know that, but duz that stop you? If you look it up I said that a year ago on here.

It's always soft and muddy during a good goose season, unless you consider watching them fly over a good season.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i would go with the double axle. they ride a lot smother. if the cash flow is good, i plan on making one this summer.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Fellas, I just ordered one about a month and a half ago. I got a 6x14' wedgenose single axle. I had them put the big wedge on, makes the interior length 17' from tip of wedge to back doors. I got 6" extra height, gravel guard, 3/4" treated floor, plywood walls, spare tire, vent etc. for $2550. It also has dome lights on the interior on a wall switch and I had them put 2 big floodlights on the back and two big flood lights on the side with the door, they are also hooked to a wall switch. I also got 15" wheels. The underside of the trailer and frame are sprayed with a rhino lining type stuff as well. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

GB3, be advised prices on trailers are on the rise. I was planning on waiting to order mine until the end of the summer, but they were supposedly taking a steel/plywood surcharge within a week so I went ahead and ordered mine. I would think it would be wise to either order one now before they get higher, or ride it out until they start taking the surcharges off...but that might be awhile...$.02


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Single Axle is the way to go. You will never be hauling that heavy of a load that will require double axles. It will be almost 1000-2000 pounds heavier and think of all the foots you can buy with that extra $1000


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

TDB-
Is the outside covered with aluminum or fiberglass?


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Blake, it's all aluminum. The top is one big continuous piece so as not to have any seams that leak.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

That sounds like a nice rig... 8)


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

tbd

Who makes that trailer?


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Should be a nice rig...we shall see, I hope my one dozen Foot fit in there....lol The trailer is a Royal Cargo. The website is http://www.cargo-pro.com/ Call and talk with Jason Miller, tell him Tony Vandemore gave referred you. They don't have all the prices and what not on the website, you will have to call and talk to Jason to get a quote especially a customized trailer with different upgrades and what not. I looked a long tie and this was the best I came up with. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Was that 2550 delivered or do you have to go to Indiana to pick it up?


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I you want a 14'you should go with a tandem...anything under 10' is ok for single axle...just my :2cents:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

The price was picked up at the factory in Goshen, IN (northern IN). Not sure what they charge for shipping, if there is a dealer near yo it will likely be $300 or so to ship it. Not sure though, you would have to ask Jason.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

They charge about a $1 a mile for delivery. They have some good deals on their site. I have a 6x16 Wells Cargo right now but I am thinking of going to a 6 or 7x14 wedge instead. The deal was so good on the Wells Cargo I couldnt pass it up though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good stuff guys, I'm in the market for a trailer myself.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow!! Those late season birds better look out when the boys hook up, and pull three trailers out in the field!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Wow!! Those late season birds better look out when the boys hook up, and pull three trailers out in the field!! :beer:


I'd hate to have the X field and have us pull up inbetween and run their traffic!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

This fall in the BIS area is going to be interesting. Those poor guys in Pierre are going to be getting some educated birds


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Or in my words... The nodak boys dont **** around when it comes to pounding geese! :wink:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Or sheep!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:rollin:

GB3's our local pro.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey that comes in a close second. :wink:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

An enclosed trailer was the single best investment I have made in regards to hunting merchandise ever... No doubt in my mind. The best thing you can do is shop around and talk to friends who own them as they know best. Blake was great assistance in helping me pick out my rig.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Yes, Nodak duke, but customizing your trailer to your specific needs is critical. I'd take a gutted 10' trailer I'd rather do over myself rather than have a 14'er set up by someone else. Buy a trailer you think you will need and add another 2-4' to your measurement, the extra footage will be well worth it in the future when you have more decoys.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I bought my first decoy trailer this past winter and wanted something that was multipurpose. So I purchased a 6X12 enclosed trailer and had it customized with drop axles and put 6 holes in it so it can be a fish house come winter time. I have hauled decoys, four wheeler, furniture, fishing equipment, etc.. and havn't had any problems yet. Goosebuster, GanderGrinder, and myself fished three comfortable in it this past winter. Looking forward to throwing 6-8 dozen bigfoots and layout bliinds in it this fall. Works great for what I use it for and don't regret buying it. I put more pictures of it in my photo album.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

After seeing BB's rig and how well it works. I think I will be going with something similar or the same.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I dunno, no disrespect to BB, but I just am not sure of how well those axils will hold up after high miles.[/i]


----------



## waterdog (Sep 23, 2003)

BB,

I was looking at your pics of your trailer and I was totally amazed by it :bowdown:. I was wondering if you could send me some detailed info on it. I am interested in buying a trailer for my hunting trips and I also go sturgeon spearing here in WI and that would work great for both. How have the axels held up to long distant traveling and would they? What was the cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

As far as single vs. double axles go, I wouldn't get anything over ten feet in single axle. Remember the winds in ND and you don't want something to be swaying at all when crusing the highways. Customization is required.

My :2cents:


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

I have made a few trailers and would be interested in making a couple more. My current decoy trailer is a single axle 5' x 12'. The front 6 feet is enclosed for decoys and the back 6' is open for hauling the atv. We have used it for five years and has been trouble free.
Please respond if anyone is interested. I can custumize it to your needs.

Dean


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Durability shouldn't be an issue with the drop axles.
All the axle components represent less than a 1/10th the cost of the trailer. To replace the drop axle assembly studs, bearings, and hubs would be less than 100 bucks. That dual purpose trailer is a sweet deal, if you can get by with the limited ground clearance, and can drive on the lakes in your area.

Even with a high wind, a single axle that is properly aligned will not "Sway" any more than a double. What makes a huge difference, is the height, shape, and weight of your trailer. Everyone wants a trailer tall enough to walk in and out of without bending over, but the extra height robs gas mileage! I towed a single axle 6x12 6' tall inside height trailer for 2 years, and it droped the mileage 5 mpg unless you had a 20 mph tail wind. If you can afford it, the V-nose will should eliminate this greatly.

I am now going smaller, with a 5x10 "Tool Box" style trailer.
The top is even with cab of the truck, and has locking truck box style doors in the front half on both sides. I can get to all the gear in the trailer without crawling inside. Added bonus of having a smaller trailer, is no one will want to borrow it to move their furniture with.

One other note on ground clearance. If you guys are having trouble with the longer single axles dragging the tails over rough terrain, flip the axle under the leaf springs. Most enclosed trailers have the axle mounted on top the springs. This should give you another 2-3 inches of easy clearence. Remember to adjust your ball height to keep the trailer level.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Frozenhusker, you must know everything. :roll: :lol:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds to me like he does........


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Of course if you have 18 dozen bigfoots, you probably want to go with something a little bigger... Maybe a forklift to speed setup and take down times.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> I towed a single axle 6x12 6' tall inside height trailer for 2 years, and it droped the mileage 5 mpg


I am feeling that pain right now!! Man I need to start shooting some reward bands!!!


----------

